# Anyone tried a Feliway Diffuser?



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all,
I had our newly adopted Taz in the vets the other day and got chatting to a few people there. One lady suggested that we try a Feliway diffuser to help her settle in, especially as she has a run of vet appointments still to get through for booster shots and dental problems. I've looked it up online and the reviews seem positive but it's a lot of money for it if it doesn't work! Has any one tried it and do you think it was worth the money? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi claire, ive used them several times and found they are brilliant. i would really recommend them . we use them all the time for travelling to shows to. good luck.............CHRIS


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeap I have used them and still use them and so far they have been great


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

i use the spray in the travel box - works wonders!!!!


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Fab! Sounds like it will be worth trying some. Which would you recomend, the spray or the diffuser (or both!)?


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

we use the diffuser as sometimes the younger cats bullied our old girl. they pretty much stopped doing this as soon as we got the diffuser. wish we had found out about it earlier!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They work very well, if used all the time though i think the cats get used to it, so try to use it for when you need it most 

the spray for carriers is good too, though with that you have to let it stand for 15 mins before putting cat in as it's alcohol based and this wears off after that amount of time so the feliway can work it's magic x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If it works for you and your cat look out for them online too, often cheaper than the vets


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got a tom who has always been very nervous, he's been on tranquilisers for it in the past and Feliway didn't solve his spraying problems. However, it did work on our other cats who don't have such severe stress problems. We used it when we were moving or on holiday. You can get the smaller sprays that are quite cheap just to try it. I think it depends very much on the cat.


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I use the spray and a plugin as one of mine is a bit nuts. He is easily stressed and chatters a lot/bordering distressing noises. He is relatively new and so I have tried various things, hours have been irratic at home so he gets a fair amount of upheavel this year. So I used on and didn't notice any major change. Then as it starte to run out he was going nuts, only letting me get 2-3 hours sleep a night. Howling, scratching, just running around like a nutjob. I got a new one, and also the spray. I went mental with the spray and although that night he were still a nightmare, he was calmer, and the next day, and since then, total bliss all night long :thumbup: That was 2 weeks ago and there has bee a CONSIDERABLE change in his behaviour. It may well just be the spray as the corner howling/scratchin/worshipping was pretty much daily. It's happened about twice. Both have pretty much stopped scratching the bed which was otherwise happening 10 times a day.


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I think we'd definatly be best of getting some at least to spray in her travel cage. I'm just shopping around online for the best prices. Just got outbid on ebay haha


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

hello! 
I have used the plug in and im not sure wether it worked or wether time healed the situation, i dont know about the spray.... when i went to the RSPCA a few weeks ago they were selling feliway so i would imagine they think it works a lady i know uses it and swears by it! 

good luck! 

try ebay for cheap deals


----------



## Number 1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure if it helps but Pharmacy2u.co.uk have disptached sameday, received next day on the feliways for me

8WT73 gets you free delivery, add it ino the coupon box at checkout


----------



## Debi (Feb 1, 2009)

if i don't notice when the diffuser runs out then the hissing and bullying starts again within days!!!


----------



## Claire&Taz (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  She has settled in the house nicely now (keeps following us from room to room purring!) so I don't think we need the diffuser but i've ordered some spray for the carry case to ease the impending vet visits for her. I'm keeping that free delivery code written down somewhere safe!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

i've just bought the plugin as i'm getting a new kitten tomorrow and i don't want me one year old boy simba to have his nose put out of joint. i pluged it in today and he's been acting very strangly his nose when into overdrive for about an hour sniffing the air now he's fast asleep but he won't come for a cuddle and he always has cuddles at this time of night.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I have used the diffuser but it didn't stop my boy from spraying, I also use the spray for trips in the carry case.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

ok I take it back i currently have a cat nose snuggling into my neck drooling on me as usual. He loves scenting my neck


----------

